# Help locating an LED retrofit downlight with a wide trim ring



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

You might have to look at commercial units. The problem will be too much light and too much money. 
Lithonia also makes an 8" wafer light that might work for you if you are willing to beat the old can up into the ceiling. They are over 3000 lumens though. Amazon has some for $37 bucks at the moment.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Wendt (Oct 13, 2015)

Little Charlie said:


> Ran into a 7" recessed can in a residential job (for my in-laws lol) looking for an LED retrofit fixture with a wider trim ring. Almost all are either 7 3/8" or 7 1/2" wide. It didn't help they couldn't cut a tight hole either. I've been searching for weeks. Can't find anything anywhere. Anyone know of a solution that doesn't include spackle....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> L.C.


You could always retrofit what there and use a goof ring 
https://www.amazon.com/harrrrd-Plastic-Recessed-Oversized-Lighting/dp/B00USV5UEC


----------



## Little Charlie (Feb 20, 2019)

Goof ring would work. Would rather find something else, but if all else fails. Thank you


----------

